# Everything in the motorhome should do 2 things



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi










works well for satellite and BBQ but not at the same time :lol: :lol:

stew


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Drink it then stick a candle in it......


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Can't wait for Pusser's contribution!!! 8O 8O 8O 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Well it's blatantly obvious Guys what the most useful motorhome accessory is for fulfilling that multi tasking role?

It's most definitely called a WOMAN! :rofl:

Sue


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Sonesta said:


> Well it's blatantly obvious Guys what the most useful motorhome accessory is for fulfilling that multi tasking role?
> 
> It's most definitely called a WOMAN! :rofl:
> 
> Sue


I thought that as well, but didnt have the guts to say it!! :roll:


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Sonesta said:
> 
> 
> > Well it's blatantly obvious Guys what the most useful motorhome accessory is for fulfilling that multi tasking role?
> ...


Hee hee - It takes a REAL gentleman to recognise and admit the true merits of the female population. 

Sue


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Sonesta said:


> JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:
> 
> 
> > Sonesta said:
> ...


A *GOOD* woman is the best 'possession' a man could ever have, everything else is worthless at the end of the day.


----------

